# snapper season



## bigrome12

Just saw this online. Pretty much what was expected

http://galvestondailynews.com/story/307090


----------



## txgirl1722

Really sucks because we booked several beach houses in Matagorda for offshore fishing the week after snapper season ends. completely screwed that up! We couldn't fish last year that same week because it was so windy.


----------



## Calmday

:headknock


----------



## jamisjockey

On the east coast, you cannot posses Stripers in federal water, which starts at 3 miles off the beach. Any bets on how long before the snapper fishery is taken away completely?


----------



## PhotoBill

They are giving the snapper over to the commercial guys. And using the poundage factor as an excuse to hide behind.


----------



## McDaniel8402

PhotoBill said:


> They are giving the snapper over to the commercial guys. And using the poundage factor as an excuse to hide behind.


Who would care to bet that folks on the fisheries board either are, were, or have kin folk who are in the commercial fishing business? Some years back, the redfish along the Florida coast were being netted and sold to restaurants faster than they could reproduce. The state of Florida had a terrible time getting a net ban passed because the fisheries board for the state was comprised largely of commercial netters. SAME thing happened with mullet. Commercial guys were furious when the net bans finally did pass. You get a fox in the hen house and it will cause trouble every time.


----------



## Johnboat

*My solution....I will mangrovise all my snaps*

Just a little touch-up before going in the box is all thats needed


----------



## mad marlin

fillet & release


----------



## En Fuego

Just keep fishing for em anyway. State GW dont care once you are inside 9 miles, and there are only 3 Fed GW out there - I like those odds.


----------



## snapperlicious

*Wow*

:headknock


En Fuego said:


> Just keep fishing for em anyway. State GW dont care once you are inside 9 miles, and there are only 3 Fed GW out there - I like those odds.


----------



## Trouthappy

I hear the 15 pounders will be biting in state waters...Anyway, here's the wrap-up on this year's season by Shannon Tompkins. Too bad Texas was negligent in building artificials reefs in state waters for snapper these many years. They need to set up a crash program. Start rounding up culvert pipe real quick. It's a high-energy coastline, but some material will resist storm action.

http://www.chron.com/sports/article/Tompkins-Red-snapper-s-improvement-may-not-3482889.php


----------



## Pecos

En Fuego said:


> Just keep fishing for em anyway. State GW dont care once you are inside 9 miles, and there are only 3 Fed GW out there - I like those odds.


X2 :work:

Pecos


----------



## Miles2Fish

En Fuego said:


> Just keep fishing for em anyway. State GW dont care once you are inside 9 miles, and there are only 3 Fed GW out there - I like those odds.


Very intelligent post.....tell me how you like those odds when you are chewing on a monster fine!


----------



## jamisjockey

Trouthappy said:


> I hear the 15 pounders will be biting in state waters...Anyway, here's the wrap-up on this year's season by Shannon Tompkins. Too bad Texas was negligent in building artificials reefs in state waters for snapper these many years. They need to set up a crash program. Start rounding up culvert pipe real quick. It's a high-energy coastline, but some material will resist storm action.
> 
> http://www.chron.com/sports/article/Tompkins-Red-snapper-s-improvement-may-not-3482889.php


I'd imagine that they could keep sites replenished by disposing of culverts and rubble from state highway projects.


----------



## jrbarnard

Pardon my stupidity, but the season ended last year on July 18th... this is saying it will end July 10th? Ok.. need to cancel my trip and try to book it for earlier.

R


----------



## Trouthappy

Just hope the wind doesn't blow SW-25 for the entire month of June.


----------



## Swells

jamisjockey said:


> I'd imagine that they could keep sites replenished by disposing of culverts and rubble from state highway projects.


Excellent idea but all that trucking, loading onto barges, unloading at the reef, fuel surcharges, and daily crew rates with insurance is a lot of money. Each load has to be inspected. That little artificial reef off Port Mansfield that CCA contributed to was about $15,000, just guessing.

People tend to forget that when Alabama started putting in their reefing, they treated the ocean like a garbage pit. Anything goes. Today, even Mexico stopped most all of that ocean dumping with huge garbage scows.


----------



## jrbarnard

Yep, just called Dolphin Docks and they say July 10th... ggrrr.. we were going to go out July 21st.

I guess we won't be able to get a trip that goes out far enough to get snapper and /or tuna, have to do two trips.. I am okay with that 

R


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Mont correct me if I am wrong, but I was told that the party boat guys are working on getting a quota all for themselves so they can fish all year. This might be all well and good but they are saying that this will take away from the rec guys and if they do not use their quota the comm guys will be able to fish for the extra left over?? This is the gossip that I have heard!! It is not looking good for us Rec guys at all.


----------



## Snookered

Swells said:


> Excellent idea but all that trucking, loading onto barges, unloading at the reef, fuel surcharges, and daily crew rates with insurance is a lot of money. Each load has to be inspected. That little artificial reef off Port Mansfield that CCA contributed to was about $15,000, just guessing.


nah, it was a little bit more than that, try $50,000 not counting all the volunteer time and gas $$ that CCA put into the project as well Swells...

http://www.ccatexas.org/major-expansion-of-port-mansfield-reef-underway/

and here's what we're doing recently

http://www.ccatexas.org/cca-texas-reefing-program-builds-on-success/

snookered


----------



## Swells

Snookered said:


> nah, it was a little bit more than that, try $50,000 not counting all the volunteer time and gas $$ that CCA put into the project as well Swells...


Ah, see, you made my point - it's really expensive and it sounds like some of these could be a good part of a million bucks. My comments was about trying to push a massive artificial reefing program, since that's not cheap. Thanks to CCA for throwing down on these fine projects. And I appreciate the heads-up too.


----------

